# Big Sky, Montana



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*Party in Bozeman*

Montana is remote and less of a scene. It's awesome if your crew is backcountry ready with Probs, Peeps, and Shovels. Bridger Bowl is another MT favorite.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Big Sky has what you are looking for. Of course powder is dependent on snow, but everything else is there.

Bridger is the locals hill and definitely has great terrain. As Surburban mentioned, to really enjoy it, you need to be backcountry prepared.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

Suburban Blend said:


> Montana is remote and less of a scene. It's awesome if your crew is backcountry ready with Probs, Peeps, and Shovels. Bridger Bowl is another MT favorite.


I second the above and would add you might want to seriously consider Utah. You can find cheap motels to in SLC right by the canyon highways which will take you to Brighton, Solitude, Canyons, Snowbird, Park City all with 1 - 1.5 hour drive. They have buses that run too. Powder Mt has some awesome back country terrain- that's about 2 hours away.


----------



## Holmes (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you guys so much for the responses. If we can't really invest in all kinds of backcountry gear right now would you guys not recommend Montana at the moment? And @mjd the problem with that is with all the people we have going we'd probably need 2 cars which could def get pricey as oppose to living by 1 mountain and taking a shuttle or something. Suggestions?

Again, I really appreciate all the well thoughtout and helpful comments


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

For Big Sky you shouldn't really need it. I think there is one spot there where they require a beacon, probe, shovel and partners. For the most part though it's all inbounds controlled terrain. As long as you don't go out of a backcountry gate you'll be fine. For Bridger, I'd say you probably want that gear as their best terrain seems to be on the ridge where you are required to have it.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

I would say for inbounds bowls and trees Whistler is hard to beat. It's got ridiculous accomodations right on the mt(s) and the terrain is endless. Just riding the peak lifts alone is a blast. Some real nice chutes and cliffs also.


----------



## Norman426 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Big Sky*

Some buddies and I went out there last January. Flew in Bozeman. Rental SUV and flight was 400. 3 nights and 2 day lift ticket where around 350 each. We stayed at some condo, Good terrain We stayed inbounds and had a good time, woulda had a better time with more gear. We went to Bridgar for 2 days I think they rent avalanche gear there. Then flew home to mpls. 2 days at Big sky was not enough, place is huge. Nightlife sucked in Big sky, Bozeman on a Friday was good. 
good luck.

Tony


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Looks like a sick mountain, you guys will probably have a blast there.


----------

